

Only Indians make, receive missed calls - newacc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Business/Only-Indians-make-missed-calls-Study/articleshow/4760120.cms

======
TrevorJ
I do this with my cell phone too. I carry a Skype number that I use on my ipod
and call people back on that rather than burn cell minutes. With caller ID on
the cell phone it is pretty easy to know if the call is urgent or can wait 20
seconds till I call back on Skype.

